# S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Call of Pripyat is out.



## pr0n Inspector (Feb 6, 2010)

After months of β testing in the USSR, this awesome game is now available!
Ask your Swedish friends about how to acquire a copy.


----------



## TVman (Feb 6, 2010)

"Swedish friends"


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Feb 6, 2010)

TVman said:


> "Swedish friends"http://inchindeep.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/gay-pirate.jpg



ima touch their tra-la-las


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 6, 2010)

lol


----------



## Phxprovost (Feb 6, 2010)

:shadedshu come into this thread expecting S:COP goodness and end up with dual Swedish tra-la-las


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 6, 2010)

I got the game this morning - I'm loving it so far! Mainly due to the performance of it (compared to Shadow and CS - _especially_ CS).

Really looking forward to getting stuck in on this one, Clear Sky really couldn't hold my attention due to the crap performance. Really makes me want a DX11 card.


----------



## TVman (Feb 7, 2010)

anybody haveing problems with stuttering??? i cant seem to get rid of it


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 7, 2010)

I'd start off with filling in your system specs TVman. It'll give us a better indication of what your machine is capable of and help us narrow down any issues now and at a later date.

To start with, have you disabled V-Sync? It should be disabled by default if not, do so. Once you've filled in your specification I'll be able to recommend other things.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 7, 2010)

not available digitally anywhere?  No US release or just not yet?


----------



## TVman (Feb 7, 2010)

digibucc said:


> not available digitally anywhere?  No US release or just not yet?



it is only at target right now the digital version will come later!


----------



## TVman (Feb 7, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I'd start off with filling in your system specs TVman. It'll give us a better indication of what your machine is capable of and help us narrow down any issues now and at a later date.
> 
> To start with, have you disabled V-Sync? It should be disabled by default if not, do so. Once you've filled in your specification I'll be able to recommend other things.



v sync if off! it is running in DX10 mode with medium settings and in 1440x900 reso,and i do get 60-70FPS


----------



## TVman (Feb 7, 2010)

i think i figured it out! it is running only one core for some reason must be a bug


----------



## imperialreign (Feb 8, 2010)

TVman said:


> i think i figured it out! it is running only one core for some reason must be a bug



No - it's an issue with the XRengine . . . has been since Clear Sky.  Try this: http://stalker.filefront.com/file/Affinity_Fix_Quad_Core;94271 - was meant for CS, but works with CoP also.


Been trying to find somewhere that has the game retail, but no GameStops here show availability, and their site says it's on backorder.  No other retailer is carrying it, either.  I might have to order the US version from an online retailer . . . kinda sucks.

Oh well . . . I guess it's back to playing the RUS version


----------



## Jaffakeik (Feb 8, 2010)

finished it long time ago.And on DX11 it looks sweet.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 8, 2010)

finished it how? I thought it was just released?


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 8, 2010)

TVman said:


> v sync if off! it is running in DX10 mode with medium settings and in 1440x900 reso,and i do get 60-70FPS



Try running it with v-sync on see how it looks, sometimes v-sync actually increases minimum FPS somewhat as the gpu isn't under 100% load all of the time ( when it just does as many fps as possible)


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 8, 2010)

TVman said:


> anybody haveing problems with stuttering??? i cant seem to get rid of it



It stuttered ALOT on my 512MB HD4850 also.  Its VRAM limited. You need a 1GB card to run textures as high as you are probably running them.


----------



## sapetto (Feb 8, 2010)

Is the game good, i haven't played the other parts and i am considering buying it. Is it worth it?


----------



## hat (Feb 8, 2010)

Looking forward to this one


----------



## TVman (Feb 8, 2010)

Amazon has it in stock if someone is interested


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 8, 2010)

digibucc said:


> finished it how? I thought it was just released?



Its only been just released for the US. Its been out in Russia for a while and there are English dubs for it.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 8, 2010)

sapetto said:


> Is the game good, i haven't played the other parts and i am considering buying it. Is it worth it?



It's very much the same as the others but a lot more accessible. I'm addicted to it, I'm going to play through it. Then once I've moved out and into my new flat I'll play through Clear Sky, then Shadow (with the Complete 09 mod) and then play Call of Pripyat... again.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 8, 2010)

I actually am going to try and buy the game at a local store when I get a chance and the cash to do so.  Loved SoC, cannot wait for this one.  Also, for those pirates out there...  it is "released."


----------



## Jaffakeik (Feb 8, 2010)

digibucc said:


> finished it how? I thought it was just released?



Mate in russia it was released in october i got it from russia and finished it about 3months ago.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 8, 2010)

Arciks said:


> Mate in russia it was released in october i got it from russia and finished it about 3months ago.



In Russia Call of Pripyat plays you, sorry had to, I'm just thinking of how many other ways you could have worded that in that layout, there are a lot


----------



## Jaffakeik (Feb 8, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> In Russia Call of Pripyat plays you, sorry had to, I'm just thinking of how many other ways you could have worded that in that layout, there are a lot



Sorry, but i dont get what are you trying to say?


----------



## imperialreign (Feb 8, 2010)

Arciks said:


> Sorry, but i dont get what are you trying to say?



http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Russian_reversal_(joke)


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 9, 2010)

I will post screenshots later this week.  Installing now.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Feb 9, 2010)

imperialreign said:


> http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Russian_reversal_(joke)



AND???????
what connection does it got with russian stalker release date in october?


----------



## imperialreign (Feb 9, 2010)

Arciks said:


> AND???????
> what connection does it got with russian stalker release date in october?



I posted that because you said:



Arciks said:


> Sorry, but i dont get what are you trying to say?



in response to:



1Kurgan1 said:


> In Russia Call of Pripyat plays you, sorry had to, I'm just thinking of how many other ways you could have worded that in that layout, there are a lot



Where he says: In Russia Call of Pripyat plays you

Which is a Russian Reversal.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 9, 2010)

in soviet russia, pripyat downloads YOU


----------



## Jaffakeik (Feb 9, 2010)

no i got cd box ordered from it


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 9, 2010)

For all those interested:  
MAXIMUM SETTING ARE ENABLED!

More screens coming soon!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 9, 2010)

those screens look crappy 

thats not to say i'm not getting the game, gameplay was stalkers best part.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 9, 2010)

Mussels said:


> those screens look crappy
> 
> thats not to say i'm not getting the game, gameplay was stalkers best part.



Yeah I was like...  WTF?  I am going to tweak and see what comes of it.  Plus I have more screen on the way!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 9, 2010)

Ok with DX10 and Full super duper lighting enabled...  looks better:


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 9, 2010)

Here is with Full Dynamic lighting, runs at about 30 FPS, vs 100 without it!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 9, 2010)

this is just one of those games that looks good in motion, and terrible in screenshots.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 9, 2010)

Mussels said:


> this is just one of those games that looks good in motion, and terrible in screenshots.



Day scenes look ok!


----------



## imperialreign (Feb 9, 2010)

Mussels said:


> this is just one of those games that looks good in motion, and terrible in screenshots.



not necessarily - I had posted quite a few screenies from the RUS version a couple of months ago . . . over in the screenshot thread.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 9, 2010)

imperialreign said:


> not necessarily - I had posted quite a few screenies from the RUS version a couple of months ago . . . over in the screenshot thread.



Cross post them here.  IMO the game looks bad, but is amazingly in depth.


----------



## ChewyBrownSuga (Feb 9, 2010)

http://www.yougamers.com/news/25952_s_t_a_l_k_e_r_call_of_pripyat_dx11_comparison_shots/

It really doesn't look to bad from the pictures


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Feb 9, 2010)

As with all STALKER games, mods are 'needed'.


----------



## TVman (Feb 9, 2010)

as much as i LOVE stalker games,they really need a new engine for there next game


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 9, 2010)

Ages ago there was talk of the next STALKER after (CoP) would use the new Crytek engine...



			
				PCGamesHardware said:
			
		

> Apparently GSC is considering licensing the Cryengine 3 which has been introduce by Crytek at the Game Developer Conference.



.... it'd be fucking awesome, but it would also be a shame. I like the X-Ray engine for it's quirky bugs, the bland and bleak GFX just adds to the grey, 'orrible setting. If they could make it more optimised for multi-cored processors I'd be happy. The Affinity fix on the last page doesn't work for me and CoP.


----------



## imperialreign (Feb 9, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Ages ago there was talk of the next STALKER after (CoP) would use the new Crytek engine...
> 
> .... it'd be fucking awesome, but it would also be shame. I like the X-Ray engine for it's quirky bugs, the bland and bleak GFX just adds to the grey, 'orrible setting. If they could make it more optimised for multi-cored processors I'd be happy. The Affinity fix on the last page doesn't work for me and CoP.



I wouldn't be too thrilled with it - but at least we could finally make an awesome winter mod 




PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Cross post them here.  IMO the game looks bad, but is amazingly in depth.





I'll do it this way:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1616993&postcount=1699


http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1619908&postcount=1704


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 9, 2010)

TVman said:


> as much as i LOVE stalker games,they really need a new engine for there next game



This is what i was saying. Adding stuff to a very aged engine just makes it more buggy :shadedshu


----------



## imperialreign (Feb 9, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> This is what i was saying. Adding stuff to a very aged engine just makes it more buggy :shadedshu



IMHO - I've found all the games to be very stable . . . it's the mods that tend to cause problems . . .

Either way, CoP is the most stable STALKER game to date.  I have yet to run into any CTD or bugs, and have heard very few people complain of issues (even on the RUS forums), and there's been two patches released (for the RUS ver) that have made the game even more stable.

Honestly, CoP is the most stable PC game I've played in the last 10 years - and that says a lot about the effort such a small, underpaid, overlooked, foreign developer has put into this release.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 9, 2010)

imperialreign said:


> IMHO - I've found all the games to be very stable . . . it's the mods that tend to cause problems . . .
> 
> Either way, CoP is the most stable STALKER game to date.  I have yet to run into any CTD or bugs, and have heard very few people complain of issues (even on the RUS forums), and there's been two patches released (for the RUS ver) that have made the game even more stable.
> 
> Honestly, CoP is the most stable PC game I've played in the last 10 years - and that says a lot about the effort such a small, underpaid, overlooked, foreign developer has put into this release.



and I would say the issues they have had have not been as major as other AAA titles. The Fallout 3 memory leaks, or random CTDs, etc.  The only problem I ever had with stalker 1 or 2 was the speed being screwed up by the multi-core cpu.  maybe we just lucked out but the STALKER series has run great for me


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 9, 2010)

I've never had any major issues with any of the STALKER games, just the performance issue of Clear Sky that's it.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 9, 2010)

When stalker first came out as version 1.0 it was one of the buggiest games you could buy. What are yall talking about? Im installing this one now to see how it fares after i get some rest.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 9, 2010)

Don't get me wrong, just because I've never suffered from the CTD or the a like doesn't mean it never happened.


----------



## imperialreign (Feb 9, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> When stalker first came out as version 1.0 it was one of the buggiest games you could buy. What are yall talking about? Im installing this one now to see how it fares after i get some rest.



SoC v1.00 did have some issues - but none (for any of the titles) have been as bad as some other major titles . . . anyhow, by SoC v1.005/06 nearly everything had been fixed.

But, mark my words, CoP is extremelly stable - even before the two patches.  The US version is supposed to already be update to v1.6.02 (the most recent RUS update).  The devs have also pretty much stated that version will be final.  There might possibly be a US patch, if there are issues with localization - but I doubt it, as no other localized version (read: non RUS) has had problems (that I know of).


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 9, 2010)

When they started the game, I found a big glitch.  It says a lone dude goes into the Zone with an assault rifle.  You are that guy.  So when I started, all I had was a Makarov, and 180 rifle ammo.  I was pissed, as it never gave me my assault rifle!


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 9, 2010)

imperialreign said:


> SoC v1.00 did have some issues - but none (for any of the titles) have been as bad as some other major titles . . . anyhow, by SoC v1.005/06 nearly everything had been fixed.
> 
> But, mark my words, CoP is extremelly stable - even before the two patches.  The US version is supposed to already be update to v1.6.02 (the most recent RUS update).  The devs have also pretty much stated that version will be final.  There might possibly be a US patch, if there are issues with localization - but I doubt it, as no other localized version (read: non RUS) has had problems (that I know of).



I remember it being real bad. I didnt even touch the game till 1.005 patch and even then it had some wierd bugs. Bout to play the new one as soon as im done with the forums. I just got up.


----------



## TVman (Feb 9, 2010)

OMG i downloaded a mod that alous me to carry more stuff(500KG) and i lost all my save games


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 9, 2010)

Ahaha i cant even play this game. It crashes before it even comes up. Great.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 9, 2010)

I am also quite pissed that damaged weapons cannot be sold.  I have to repair, then see if selling is worth it, and then revert to save if repairing then selling yields no cash.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 10, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I am also quite pissed that damaged weapons cannot be sold.  I have to repair, then see if selling is worth it, and then revert to save if repairing then selling yields no cash.



Yeah I must admit that's an annoyance. On a positive note, I'm enjoying this game far more than I did Clear Sky.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 10, 2010)

clear skies was terribly buggy. 3 out of four times i played the game, i was late to getting somewhere to join a scripted fight, and they'd die. skip a few hours on when leaving the swamp, and the guide to let me out of the swap was one of the dead ones...


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 10, 2010)

I never really had that many problems with Clear Sky. It was the first one i had alot of problems with pre 1.005. Those 2 where better though considering i cant even play this one.


----------



## DirectorC (Feb 10, 2010)

I'll give it a whirl just to see those infamous graphics in action.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 11, 2010)

on steam now - if you own 1 or 2 you get a loyalty bonus $10 off CoP - yay me


----------



## DirectorC (Feb 12, 2010)

These graphics on this game blow hard! OMG! It's like I'm playing Rise Of The Triad! Except this game is boring.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 12, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Yeah I must admit that's an annoyance. On a positive note, I'm enjoying this game far more than I did Clear Sky.



I am enjoying the game just by running around doing missions, shooting random people, taking their guns, stashing guns all around the wasteland, upgrading weapons, betraying people, using a silenced pistol to "infiltrate" the enemies base.  The game is very good.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Feb 13, 2010)

Your screenshots dont do justice for the game! 

Here are some screenies from a friend of mine with a healthy amount of AA.



















EDIT: And unfortunately, the bandwidth does not do justice for me


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 13, 2010)

Unfortunately I can't see the screenies.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 13, 2010)

same, not loading here


----------



## imperialreign (Feb 13, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> When they started the game, I found a big glitch.  It says a lone dude goes into the Zone with an assault rifle.  You are that guy.  So when I started, all I had was a Makarov, and 180 rifle ammo.  I was pissed, as it never gave me my assault rifle!




That's odd - haven't gotten a copy of the NA version yet, but I'm planning to this weekend.

In the RUS version, you start the game with a Makharov and some ammo, plus an AK-74u, some meds and food, and a stalker suit . . . that'd be a little effed up if they changed the loadout . . .

And if they did, it simply means we modders will have to "fix" that 




PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I am also quite pissed that damaged weapons cannot be sold.  I have to repair, then see if selling is worth it, and then revert to save if repairing then selling yields no cash.




Yeah, it is a bit of an annoyance at first - but, from countless testing of the repair/trade system by myself and other players of the RUS version, we found that it's not cost effective to repair most weapons just to sell them.  It's easier just to pass over worn out weapons, and keep only those in good shape - there's still more than enough available to make money.

If the condition bar is lower than two or three blocks, it won't sell.

*game-play mechanic spoilers*

Some weapons it's worth to repair, and then stash them for additional money later on - i.e. the NATO weapons (LR300, IL85, GP36, FN2000, SIG220) especially bring a high value.  

Some pointers for making money - sell grenades!  They're liteweight, you can find a ton of them, and they're worth a decent amount each.  Sell un-needed meds and food/drink . . . healthkits fetch a decent price for their weight, too . . . and artifacts are always a good means to make money, and artifacts *DO* respawn in this game.  Ammo is not cost effective to loot for sale, save it for your own use . . . ammo is generally one of the heavier inventory items, especially in large quantities, and the ammount you receive for ammo in trade does not make it worth your while to lug it around.  Detectors are another good item to trade . . .

Sell your items to the right traders - food/drink should be sold to an NPC like Beard; meds and health related items should be sold to the medics (a medkit is worth more to one of the medics, than it is to a general trader); science items, like detectors and some meds should be sold back to the scientists (whenever possible) . . .

Other cost-saving ideas - upgrade only pre-upgraded weapons (when found).  Although they're generally rare, it saves some money in the long run . . . same goes for armor suits . . .


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 13, 2010)

I really wish the stalker games used higher resolution textures.

Some of the effects are really good but the shitty textures let it down.

some look 256x256 D:


----------



## Mussels (Feb 13, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> I really wish the stalker games used higher resolution textures.
> 
> Some of the effects are really good but the shitty textures let it down.
> 
> some look 256x256 D:



dont worry, the modders will do it for them


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm actually having difficulty finding graphics mods for Stalker XD

Know any dedicated sites?

Example of shitty textures


Left hand image is dx11 by the way, as you can see things are more rounded lol






I thought the first stalker game had been out for quite a while now, no mod sites for it yet?

Darn D:


----------



## Mussels (Feb 13, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> I'm actually having difficulty finding graphics mods for Stalker XD
> 
> Know any dedicated sites?



not a clue - the games new, but all RPG games tend to get heavily modded sooner or later, graphics textures being popular.


----------



## imperialreign (Feb 13, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> I'm actually having difficulty finding graphics mods for Stalker XD
> 
> Know any dedicated sites?
> 
> ...



Check out FileFront - good resource for ENG mods for the STALKER games

For visuals, look up the Clear Sky Graphics Pack by NMC (IIRC), it works perfectly fine with CoP.  Actually, here: http://stalker.filefront.com/file/Graphics_Pack_Clear_Sky;95317


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 13, 2010)

Cheers for the link and the tip, but looking at screen shots it doesn't look like any difference at all to me.

If your using it any chance of a non chopped up screen shot of something nice
?


*edit* downloading stalker complete 2009, not sure if its better but I could at-least see a difference in the screen shots : ]


----------



## TVman (Feb 13, 2010)

i want to see how STALKER 2 will look like on the cryengine 3


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 13, 2010)

TVman said:


> i want to see how STALKER 2 will look like on the cryengine 3



That's only rumored. Personally I'd like them to used a highly modified version of the Dunia engine.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 13, 2010)

I'd like to see an updated version of the engine used in the FEAR games used.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Feb 13, 2010)

I'd like them to use the Pixar engine.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 13, 2010)

pr0n Inspector said:


> I'd like them to use the Pixar engine.



Waaaaallll-E *blam*


----------



## sapetto (Feb 13, 2010)

My HD4850 is not enough for the game, without AA i get 30-40FPS :shadedshu


----------



## Mussels (Feb 13, 2010)

sapetto said:


> My HD4850 is not enough for the game, without AA i get 30-40FPS :shadedshu



turn the lighting settings down, they make the biggest difference.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 13, 2010)

Aye put on full dynamic lighting instead of enhanced, you'll get a much better frame rate and very little difference in visuals : ]


----------



## sapetto (Feb 13, 2010)

I noticed that the game uses just 1 core while playing.
What settings to turn off Mussels?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 13, 2010)

try turning the render type down.


hell i dont even HAVE the game, i'm going off experience with the previous titles.


----------



## sapetto (Feb 13, 2010)

Nice, changed to full dynamic and now the game wont start it crashes.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 13, 2010)

sapetto said:


> Nice, changed to full dynamic and now the game wont start it crashes.



awesome! (well, not really)


----------



## sapetto (Feb 13, 2010)

It is funny to you  lol i think i will reinstall the game


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 13, 2010)

Stupid game lol

I started playing clear sky the other ady and for some reason none of the keys were mapped, meaning I couldn't do anything!

Not even escape XD


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Feb 13, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Stupid game lol
> 
> I started playing clear sky the other ady and for some reason none of the keys were mapped, meaning I couldn't do anything!
> 
> Not even escape XD



You deleted your original profile or are playing a "directplay" version.
go to options and click default.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 13, 2010)

Yeah I already have, things is I kept restarting the game and as I had to CTRL ALT DEL to leave the game the intro videos played every time so as I was waiting so long I would impatiently load the game as I'm used to and thus be stuck again lol

I done this 5 times!


----------



## TVman (Feb 13, 2010)

sapetto said:


> Nice, changed to full dynamic and now the game wont start it crashes.



somebody is using razor1911 crack(and even not the fixed one )


----------



## sapetto (Feb 13, 2010)

If i change the Render type option then the game wont start... This somehow fix the problem http://filenetworks.blogspot.com/2010/02/fix-stalker-call-of-pripyat-crashes.html but it removes all settings configurations


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 13, 2010)

sapetto said:


> If i change the Render type option then the game wont start... This somehow fix the problem http://filenetworks.blogspot.com/2010/02/fix-stalker-call-of-pripyat-crashes.html but it removes all settings configurations



I used this Field of Vision mod to increase performance and obviously, increase the FOV. I used FOV90 as I like a 90° viewing angle. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 13, 2010)

I just installed a graphics mod on clear sky now my game is in Russian D:

How do I fix it lol


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 13, 2010)

Did you download a Russian mod and if you did, which mod?


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 13, 2010)

Using 

S.H.A.R.P.E.R

And better lighting dynamic effects and FPS 

The descriptions were in English : [


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 13, 2010)

Unlucky!

Is there an uninstaller (not to insult your intelligence)?


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 13, 2010)

No, both mods only require deletion of files lol

I'm thinking user.ltx or fsgame.ltx is to blame as I had to change them in order for the game to recognise the mods.


Sharper game with these instructions which I found hard to understand, as following them literally didn't work


"- Well, just copy the gamedata folder into your game directory.
- If you did not use any mod before, then you need to edit ( fsgame.ltx ) file in the main game directory. 
Open it with notepad and change the first line into: $game_data$ = true| true| $fs_root$| 
- If you already posses some modified textures, make a backup before the installation."



So I then assumed $fs_root$ was fsgame.ltx route folder which then made the game load ( it didn't just following the instructions) which made the game work, but its in Russian now ...


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 13, 2010)

It's a good idea to _always_ make a back up of the original files in-case anything goes wrong.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 13, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> It's a good idea to _always_ make a back up of the original files in-case anything goes wrong.



I have 

But I'm asking how to make the game work AND use the mods : ]


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 13, 2010)

That mod sounds stupid. I wouldn't bother with it. I'm about to try out the one imperial linked to, not really a mod but modded textures.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 13, 2010)

After pissing about with fsgame.ltx I found the faulty bit o code fixed it and game now runs in English : ]


----------



## imperialreign (Feb 13, 2010)

The Graphics Pack I linked to uses much higher quality textures, and vastly improved bump and specular maps.  Believe me, you'll notice a difference in-game.

SHARPER is simply having taken all the textures and passed them through a sharpening filter (prob with Photoshop) . . . it was a decent improvement, until the real texture packs started hitting the mod archives . . .

If you've lost all keyboard inputs, you somehow borked your *user.ltx* (which has all the console command and key bind settings.  If you're on Vista, go to *C:\users\all users\documents\call of pripyat\* and delete the user.ltx.  If the game does not see that file, it will re-generate the default settings.  You'll have to reset your visual/audio settings, but you'll get your key function back.

If you installed a RUS mod to the ENG version, go into the *C:\program files\call of pripyat\gamedata\configs\text\* and delete the "*rus*" folder.  Should take care of the text localization . . .

To make sure mods are working, go into the *C:\program files\call of pripyat\* and open the *fsgame.ltx* with notepad.  You'll see the following:


```
;abbreviation           = recurs|notif|  root|                  add|        ext|            description
$app_data_root$         = true | false | C:\Users\Public\DOCUME~1\STALKE~1.-\
$arch_dir$              = false| false| $fs_root$
$game_arch_mp$          = false| false| $fs_root$|            mp\
$arch_dir_levels$       = false| false| $fs_root$|            levels\
$arch_dir_resources$    = false| false| $fs_root$|            resources\
$arch_dir_localization$ = false| false| $fs_root$|            localization\
$arch_dir_patches$      = false| true|  $fs_root$|            patches\
$game_data$             = false| true|  $fs_root$|            gamedata\
$game_ai$               = true|  false| $game_data$|          ai\
$game_spawn$            = true|  false| $game_data$|          spawns\
$game_levels$           = true|  false| $game_data$|          levels\
$game_meshes$           = true|  true|  $game_data$|          meshes\|       *.ogf;*.omf|   Game Object files
$game_anims$            = true|  true|  $game_data$|          anims\|        *.anm;*.anms|  Animation files
$game_dm$               = true|  true|  $game_data$|          meshes\|       *.dm|          Detail Model files
$game_shaders$          = true|  true|  $game_data$|          shaders\
$game_sounds$           = true|  true|  $game_data$|          sounds\
$game_textures$         = true|  true|  $game_data$|          textures\
$game_config$           = true|  false| $game_data$|          configs\
$game_weathers$         = true|  false| $game_config$|        environment\weathers
$game_weather_effects$  = true|  false| $game_config$|        environment\weather_effects
$textures$              = true|  true|  $game_data$|          textures\
$level$                 = false| false| $game_levels$
$game_scripts$          = true|  false| $game_data$|          scripts\|      *.script|      Game script files
$logs$                  = true|  false| $app_data_root$|      logs\
$screenshots$           = true|  false| $app_data_root$|      screenshots\
$game_saves$            = true|  false| $app_data_root$|      savedgames\
$downloads$             = false| false| $app_data_root$
```


The line that reads:



> $game_data$             = false| true|  $fs_root$|            gamedata\



Change it to read:



> $game_data$             = *true*| true|  $fs_root$|            gamedata\


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 13, 2010)

Actually sharper isn't just sharpened.

The files have been individually edited, contrast hues etc are edited, some textures are even made from scratch.

They're just the same pixel size as the originals is all.



How much of a hit does the one you linked to do to performance?

I've 20-30 fps at the moment ( fully maxed out asides from lighting effects)


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 13, 2010)

imperialreign said:


> The Graphics Pack I linked to uses much higher quality textures, and vastly improved bump and specular maps.  Believe me, you'll notice a difference in-game.



I can't say this is working for me.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 13, 2010)

Any one got any ideas why I can't run the game in dx10.1?

I can't light up the box, or do I need DX10.1 lighting turned on first?


----------



## Phxprovost (Feb 13, 2010)

TVman said:


> i want to see how STALKER 2 will look like on the cryengine 3



you do know that the engine used has almost no bearing on how the game actually looks right?  Even if they use the cryengine 3 the dev still has to create all of its textures and such and the game will most likely end up looking just like the other games


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 13, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Any one got any ideas why I can't run the game in dx10.1?
> 
> I can't light up the box, or do I need DX10.1 lighting turned on first?



I believe it just lists DX10.1 as DX10 (unlike CS) as I've not got any option for it either.


----------



## D007 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hell I never beat the first one.
to me it was boring and repetitious.

They arranged it to make you waste tons of time.
That game bored me to death.
I got like  10 or so hours into it and it felt like grade A fail to me.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 13, 2010)

D007 said:


> They arranged it to make you waste tons of time.



i don't agree with this.  I can see how in the very beginning it seems like that, but once you learn the mechanics the pace picks up greatly.  you for sure should have experienced this by 10 hours.

granted it's not as fast as say, cod4 or MW2, and a lot of other modern shooters - but it's also meant to be more than just a shooter.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 13, 2010)

It's an RPG more than anything and I freaking love the freedom you get in CoP compared to the other two.


----------



## rockit00 (Feb 14, 2010)

Welcome to the Zone, again. Today I reached a total of 3 million rubels. I have been playing Call of Pripyat (3 times) since October 2009. It is the best STALKER yet. I have been in free play for months. Don't judge the game (graphics) by screenshots. Save all the weapons you want to. When you reach Free Play you can redeem any weapon to its full value. I found a relative in Pripyat and I get things done for Free! I am now a Gunrunner and all my Lockers in all three maps are full of every variety of artifact and modified weapons system in the Game. And Lots and Lots of Ammo! 10 Star game and lots of fun once you learn how to play it!!!


----------



## imperialreign (Feb 14, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> How much of a hit does the one you linked to do to performance?
> 
> I've 20-30 fps at the moment ( fully maxed out asides from lighting effects)



Quite a bit . . . although, it was more of a hit with CS.  CoP's X-Ray engine (1.6) is a lot more optimized than it was with CS (1.5).

Even still, regarding CoP, my rig takes a good 10-20FPS hit at my native res from that graphics pack.




I also forgot to mention, that graphics pack is a friggin .exe . . . make sure you set it to install the textures into your CoP directory (as the default is to install to a Clear Sky directory), or unpack it somewhere on your HDD and manually copy the *gamedata* folder into your CoP directory.




pantherx12 said:


> Any one got any ideas why I can't run the game in dx10.1?
> 
> I can't light up the box, or do I need DX10.1 lighting turned on first?




DX10.1 is not available via the in-game options menu . . . although, one can still force DX10.1 render.

Make sure you have all the DX10 visual settings selected, then open the console and enter the following:

*renderer renderer_r3*
*r3_msaa_alphatest st_opt_atest_msaa_dx10_1*
*r3_use_dx10_1 on*




digibucc said:


> i don't agree with this.  I can see how in the very beginning it seems like that, but once you learn the mechanics the pace picks up greatly.  you for sure should have experienced this by 10 hours.
> 
> granted it's not as fast as say, cod4 or MW2, and a lot of other modern shooters - but it's also meant to be more than just a shooter.



Absolutely agreed.  STALKER plays nothing like the standard, run-of-the-mill FPS.

Sadly, that's driven a lot of players away from the series . . .


----------



## hat (Feb 14, 2010)

Don't know if it's been mentioned yet, but it's $20 on Steam if you own either Clear Sky or Shadow of Chernobyl already. If not, it's $30.


----------



## sapetto (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah i like the game, you can choose what to do and how to do it. But is there a way i can see my mission progress - how much percentage i have accomplished ?


----------



## ShogoXT (Feb 14, 2010)

Im used to being a nice guy in RPGish games like this, oblivion, KOTOR, Dragon Age, etc. But as soon as the stalker said he needed the healing powers of the artifact to save his friend I had a feeling they were trying to pull my leg. 

When his buddies came out I just blew them away. Experience with previous stalker games says if they tell you to put down your gun and they dont look official, they are probably gona rob and blow you away.


----------



## ComradeSader (Feb 15, 2010)

D007 said:


> Hell I never beat the first one.
> to me it was boring and repetitious.
> 
> They arranged it to make you waste tons of time.
> ...



Same here, except I lasted 20hrs with mods xD Hated SoC, even with the mods(don't ask which ones.. arsenal was one). 

Loved CS and loving CoP though, second run-through with CoP atm.. I wish the achievements stuck with you no matter what play-through you were on, would be a nice touch, maybe.


----------



## ShogoXT (Feb 15, 2010)

No faction wars in this? Bandits dont bother me either, its kind of weird.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 15, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> In Russia Call of Pripyat plays you, sorry had to, I'm just thinking of how many other ways you could have worded that in that layout, there are a lot



Wow I didnt think that joke was going to be on the first page! We must be slippin 1Kurgan1


----------



## hat (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm... acquiring the game now. We'll see how it goes..


----------



## imperialreign (Feb 15, 2010)

For anyone willing to check it out, I had begun some mod work a while back, still needing feedback . . .

Current WIP: blowout sounds - I had completely replaced all system blowout sounds, and randomized them . . . it leaves for a total of 16 different combinations throughout a blowout sequence, and should easily keep them all from sounding exactly the same; as well, I had created blowout-specific ambient sounds, to add to the atmosphere a bit . . .

Anyone willing to check out this WIP and provide some feedback can download the pack here:  http://cid-17f7963fd18be4ce.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Public/BlowoutAmbient.zip?sa=904777548


----------



## Mussels (Mar 2, 2010)

heads up for you guys:

http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1150835

no prefetch mod, fixes the stuttering you get when running around.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 2, 2010)

I was massively disappointed with the ending in CoP - what a cop out. HURH HURH!

Bad jokes aside, think I'll wait until the Complete pack for CoP comes out before I play it again. Time to play CS, then SHoC, then CoP.


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 2, 2010)

digibucc said:


> not available digitally anywhere?  No US release or just not yet?



ITS ON STEAM FOR 20 BUCKS IF YOU OWN ONE OF THE PREVIOUS VERSIONS SORRY MY CAPS IS STUCK


----------



## Mussels (Mar 2, 2010)

i can confirm the mod i linked above works wonders: my game is smooth and stutter free*, even when sprinting around.



*i still get minor stutters in some situations, seems audio related. lack of EAX/hardware sound makes stalker sad.


----------

